# Reptaid™ Now Available direct from the UK



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

*REPTAID™ *is found to be effective for use against:

*Coccidia and other parasites*​
*Bacterial infections*​
*Viral infections*​
*Appetite Loss*​
*Loss of **coloration*​
*low reptile libido*​

_*no prescription necessary*_ ​
*the finest, researched ingredients* ​
*combined to help complement the body's natural ability to heal* ​
*each organic natural ingredient in Reptaid™ was selectively chosen* ​
*helps speed your pet's recovery* ​
*without the complications associated with other medication *​
*Using Reptaid™ will provide you the peace of mind of knowing you are helping your best friend, without the risk of chemical side effects.*​


*Reptaid™ is designed to help your reptile overcome viral, bacterial and microscopic infections without the complications one would get from more traditional treatments. It is well known in the reptile world that traditional medications can have limited success and debilitating side effects. While undergoing traditional treatments for parasitic infections, reptiles can experience loss of appetite, lethargy, hydration issues, even organ damage. Reptaid™ is a blend of herbs that is gentle to the system, and is found to be beneficial to the health and well being of reptiles.*​ 
*For more information about REPTAID™ and REPTAID XL™ go to the link below.*


```
http://mantis-world-exotics.co.uk/
```
 
*To purchase click on online shop and it is in the health products section.*​


----------

